# cigarette lighter



## runt (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, I have a 1997 nissan altima that I just realized doesn't have a cigarette lighter. I was wondering if this is something that I can install myself or do I need to take it to a mechanic? If anyone knows anything about this please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

When you say no lighter, do you mean it doesn't have the actual lighter, or no 12V outlet? If it has the outlet, you can go to an auto parts store and buy a lighter, or do like me and test drive something with one, and let it accidenally fall into your pocket. If it doesn't have the outlet, you can also get one at a parts store, and it is rather simple to install, if you have a little electrical knowledge.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

WATSON1 said:


> If it has the outlet, you can go to an auto parts store and buy a lighter, or do like me and test drive something with one, and let it accidenally fall into your pocket.


thats funny


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You know what else is funny? Look at the top of your screen, the ads know he's looking for a lighter, so they're trying to sell them...


----------

